# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Vườn cây ăn trái Cái Mơn (Bến Tre) - du lịch miền Tây

## thuyhy_87

Vườn cây ăn trái Cái Mơn thuộc xã Vĩnh Thành, huyện Chợ Lách, tỉnh Bến Tre. Cái Mơn là một làng quê thuần chất Nam Bộ với những con đường nhỏ hẹp bao phủ bởi rặng cây xanh nặng trĩu quả ngọt.



 Ðến đây mùa nào cũng có các loại trái cây để ăn. Làng nghề Cái Mơn hàng năm còn cung ứng cho thị trường nhiều triệu cây giống các loại như sầu riêng, măng cụt, xoài cát, nhãn tiêu, bòn bon và các loại cây có múi.





Cái Mơn cũng là nơi có nhiều nghệ nhân, nhân giống triết cành tạo nên các loại cây cảnh và hình bó nai, hình con hươu, nai, rồng, phượng... rất đẹp mắt. Sản phẩm được bán nhiều ở Thủ Ðức, Biên Hòa,... và xuất sang các nước trong khu vực Đông Nam Á.




(Theo TCDL)



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Khám phá Miệt Vườn - Bến Tre (1 Ngày)* - *Kham pha Miet Vuon - Ben Tre (1 Ngay)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bến Tre* - *tour du lich Ben Tre*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bến Tre click vào *du lịch Bến Tre* - *du lich Ben Tre*


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tiền Giang - Bến Tre giá rẻ(1 ngày - Giá 320.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Tien Giang - Ben Tre gia re (1 ngay - Gia 320.000 VND/Khach)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------


## Amp21

Tạo thành hình các loài linh vật kìa nhìn nghệ thuật quá
Thật là giỏi

----------


## thunhunguyet

sao k cho vai trái cây đặc sắc nữa nhỉ

----------

